# sound cuts out



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

I've got the hd dvr hr20 or 21. The audio cuts out for split second sometimes. I'm watching the terminator 6:48pm pst Oct 31 Monday night on channel 561 HDMN right now and its cutting out every minute or so a few times here and there. This happens randomly on any channel. Been going on for years. It doesn't matter what dvr as we've had several.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Sometimes it seems like some channels, or some shows are worse than others. It's reduced by turning off Dolby on the receiver. Some AVRs are worse than others as well, I had an onkyo that clicked every time.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Best way to tell if it is the machine or the channel it was recorded from is to skip back after a drop. If it is in the exact same place, most likely it was the feed.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Check out the ongoing thread about audio dropouts to get info on your AVR.

Kevin


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah, it's always the same spot when I rewind. It mutes, not just part of the sound. Silence for like if you quickly turn a light switch off then on. 

It's also happened on any avr. I used to have connected a denon avr1082 and now I have the yamaha a3000 model. 

Yeah, terminator was dd sound. My avr shows source for audio in Dolby digital and prologic 2 movie for all other non dd sound. It does happen on any though. 

I just wish it would stop. I don't know if i can do anything. I freaking hate it. You miss words a lot.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

I've noticed a reduction (not complete elimination) of dropouts using the digital coax audio instead of HDMI. Sometimes, on my receiver, the HDMI also has weird interference-looking waves in the background (most noticeable on solid colored shots, like a football field or the guide). It's weird and goes away if i switch to component.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

buggs1a said:


> I've got the hd dvr hr20 or 21. The audio cuts out for split second sometimes. I'm watching the terminator 6:48pm pst Oct 31 Monday night on channel 561 HDMN right now and its cutting out every minute or so a few times here and there. This happens randomly on any channel. Been going on for years. It doesn't matter what dvr as we've had several.


I agree- It is with channel only -just started last week. not just HDDVR but on HD receiver as well , the same channel.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I've experienced brief audio cuts on several premium channels including HDNM.


----------



## detroitlions (Aug 11, 2011)

buggs1a said:


> I've got the hd dvr hr20 or 21. The audio cuts out for split second sometimes. I'm watching the terminator 6:48pm pst Oct 31 Monday night on channel 561 HDMN right now and its cutting out every minute or so a few times here and there. This happens randomly on any channel. Been going on for years. It doesn't matter what dvr as we've had several.


I had the same exact problem last night watching Terminator last evening. Safe to say the problem was not on our end.


----------



## mganga (Dec 4, 2006)

just lost all audio...


----------



## Twister18 (Dec 22, 2004)

mganga said:


> just lost all audio...


Same here.


----------



## buggs1a (Oct 27, 2007)

"detroitlions" said:


> I had the same exact problem last night watching Terminator last evening. Safe to say the problem was not on our end.


You watched it too? Cool. 
I looked for terminator 2 and later on netflix streaming but no go. Sucks. Was hoping to see them well, 2,again with no audio issues. Seems netflix moved a ton of streaming to dvd only them meanies.


----------

